# Tonight I am smoking..........



## MuckyDucky (Nov 19, 2014)

........ HogsBreath97!


----------



## Awestun (Nov 20, 2014)

Tonight I haven't smoked a thing. I've been throwing up and until that stops I don't want to get high. I don't like the sensation normally and it is worse when high (for me). I wish I had some edible throat lozenges though. Throat is seriously irritated from the bile.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 20, 2014)

Awestun said:


> Tonight I haven't smoked a thing. I've been throwing up and until that stops I don't want to get high. I don't like the sensation normally and it is worse when high (for me). I wish I had some edible throat lozenges though. Throat is seriously irritated from the bile.


Just prayed (n toked) for you. feel better! Hopefully you won't need to go to the doctor


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 20, 2014)

@PorterRockwell 




He/She said they were sick and throwing up, wtf, what gives?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> @PorterRockwell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno hope they feel better tho being sick sucks


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 21, 2014)

I love smoking when I'm sick. I get so retarded, it's awesome.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm smokin bubblegum afghan


----------



## JackHererSki (Nov 30, 2014)

I just picked up my bag. 2zips of Sour Diesel. (That Smell) and of few nuggets of blueberry something.


----------



## Playin (Dec 3, 2014)

not sure Golden Goat or Blue Dreams, maybe both,lol


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm alternating Blue Dream or Jager by day...Grape LA or Northern Lights by night. Couple times a month I'll throw some Sour Jack from last years harvest into the mix.


----------



## jarvild (Dec 3, 2014)

Blue Mango or Super Lemon Haze


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 3, 2014)

unknown strain really really strong piney/skunky smell, earthy taste, really sticky dank weed, sound familiar anybody?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Dec 3, 2014)

Nirvanas White Widow...mmmmmmmm


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> unknown strain really really strong piney/skunky smell, earthy taste, really sticky dank weed, sound familiar anybody?


granny's panties possibly cat piss, Yum.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> granny's panties possibly cat piss, Yum.


definitely aint satvia, its heavy indica, i should of included that


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Herer is piney (im trollin everyone mr bw). "earthy" evokes kush thoughts.


tonight gonna stick w..
rare dankness, goat wreck haze.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Jack Herer is piney (im trollin everyone mr bw). "earthy" evokes kush thoughts.
> 
> 
> tonight gonna stick w..
> rare dankness, goat wreck haze.


yeah i remember someone saying something about kush now that i think about it, damn dude u know your shit haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 3, 2014)

i think its kosher kush http://www.leafly.com/indica/kosher-kush, 15.79% thc and its really good compared to the other shit


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 4, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> I just picked up my bag. 2zips of Sour Diesel. (That Smell) and of few nuggets of blueberry something.View attachment 3303668


There's like an oz of shake lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 4, 2014)

i wouldn't say its a full 2 ounces of shake but there's definitely a nice bit at the bottom lollol, shake still gets u stoned though don't complain to yo dealer haha


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Daaamn that's some shake


----------



## JackHererSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> There's like an oz of shake lol


true but in my opinion, it's less stem. I get just as stoned off shake as 1/4oz nuggets


----------



## JackHererSki (Dec 4, 2014)

and at $275/oz who gives a hoot.


----------



## Chrono90 (Dec 4, 2014)

You guys get heaps of shake in your zips, wont see that here in west oz


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 5, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> true but in my opinion, it's less stem. I get just as stoned off shake as 1/4oz nuggets


I feel ya, you just need to get to your dude before everyone else does. The best I ever got was a pound of Purple Kush and about 70% was 3.5-9 gram nuggets lol


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 5, 2014)

Tonight it will be Desert Diesel from HSO. I grow my own so I know exactly what is in it.... no trim or shake here... but shake can be good too.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Dec 6, 2014)

Phew, 275 a zip. Haven't seen prices that high since high school.


----------



## JackHererSki (Dec 6, 2014)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Phew, 275 a zip. Haven't seen prices that high since high school.


depends where you live.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Dec 6, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, what part the country you located in?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 6, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Tonight it will be Desert Diesel from HSO. I grow my own so I know exactly what is in it.... no trim or shake here... but shake can be good too.
> View attachment 3307710


Looks good. I'm smoking some homegrown garage grow. From a friend, supposedly girlscout... Don't know what cut , but hand me out homegrown. Smells so stanky


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Looks good. I'm smoking some homegrown garage grow. From a friend, supposedly girlscout... Don't know what cut , but hand me out homegrown. Smells so stankyView attachment 3308227


Wow... that stuff's so sticky it would clog up my pipe.... great lookin stuff!


----------



## bassmas (Dec 7, 2014)

Master kush ya'lllllll


----------



## bassmas (Dec 7, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> depends where you live.


That's low for where I'm at gettin 300


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Dec 7, 2014)

150 for good outdoor. 200 for good indoor. Standard where I'm at.


----------



## jarvild (Dec 7, 2014)

I send my daughter in NC O's for 250 but mine is a little better than good.


----------



## bassmas (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Dec 7, 2014)

All about who you know in your area. How linked in you are has everything to do with your price. Promise there are ppl in your city paying 1000 to 2000 for lbs of "great" bud.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 7, 2014)

jarvild said:


> I send my daughter in NC O's for 250 but mine is a little better than good.


Lol damn no freebies for the kid huh?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 7, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol damn no freebies for the kid huh?


lmao i was about to say the exact same thing


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 7, 2014)

im smokin on some hella good hash


----------



## jarvild (Dec 8, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol damn no freebies for the kid huh?


I am always sending them a half every month for nothing. It's for their friends that I charge them for.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dad the Dank Man.


----------



## Playin (Dec 9, 2014)

smoking the unknown tonight, gift from a friend, but I can tell you this, it smells like a pine tree, hits smooth as hell, and then runs over your ass like a freight train.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 10, 2014)

Black Cherry Soda


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 10, 2014)

I am calling this one HairyTiger because it has hair stuck all over it. I think one of my pets took a liking to it... I may rename it to Catpiss after I smoke it..... I think one of my pets liked it a LOT!

This is Blue Rhino.. a nice big bud full of hair.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't ever leave your stash around pets... especially felines...they turn into saber tooth tigers on your shrooms man


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2014)

Smoking some JIllyBean ... good shit... great mood elevator...wish I could find my camera...


----------



## TubePot (Dec 10, 2014)

Bubble Bomb......


----------



## WyoKush (Dec 10, 2014)

Flo


----------



## 6ohMax (Dec 13, 2014)

Pineapple express, from a reliable dispensary here in Colorado Springs.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 13, 2014)

Some top dawg ive had in a jar for about 2 years.. just as mooth as the first pull and its still green abit of brown but mostly green.


----------



## Playin (Dec 16, 2014)

some homegrown from a buddy in Cali, horrid trim job, fluffy loose buds, tastes wonderful, goes down smooth and cough free,heavy on the giggles then severe couchlock, only downside is severe cottonmouth.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 18, 2014)

Well needless to say i havent smoked about 9 diffrent strains and there going just a tint of brown.. have had them in a jar for about 2-3 years..
smoking OG kush from reserva privada.. when i first started smoking this strain i dint like it much.. i thought it was strong but the taste was a bit off.. vaped this strain last night and i fell in love with it! Tonight im gonna try to smoke it in stead of vaping.. see how it burns


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 22, 2014)

platinum bubba kush, not much there in pic only like 1.5 but that's all i had left yesterday lol bought 5 grams Thursday, got more today

http://www.leafly.com/indica/platinum-bubba-kush


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> platinum bubba kush, not much there in pic only like 1.5 but that's all i had left yesterday lol bought 5 grams Thursday, got more today
> 
> http://www.leafly.com/indica/platinum-bubba-kush
> 
> View attachment 3317767


Now that's some dank looking stuff!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 22, 2014)

0.1 snap and im baked thats how potent it is lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2014)

true og kush....


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 22, 2014)

Just vaped some iss from next generation this one is powerful high.. im about to lift off ..3..2..1..see u tomorrow!!


----------



## Fease (Dec 23, 2014)

Some Cataract Kush from a place in CO. It had to finish curing a bit when I got it but is great sometimes giggly body high weed; or it makes your eyes close tight most of the time. Some other stuff I had a little earlier is what I call some Pine Cone weed. Some guy let it seed but the bud still turned out super piney delicious and a nice mellow head high that's strong enough. Popped a couple seeds of it even.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lambo from T.H. Seeds


----------



## Playin (Dec 25, 2014)

headband


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 25, 2014)

Pineapple express..


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 26, 2014)

Nothing, I'm out..... SUKS BAD!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 27, 2014)

jack flash


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 27, 2014)

Some LSD from barneys. Always a trippy high.. i like


----------



## shifto (Jan 3, 2015)

Northern lights, classic, love it


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 3, 2015)

Wake n bake Amnesia from super strains


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 18, 2015)

jalonjalon said:


> What type of lighter do you guys use?
> 
> I was so tired of burring myself with normal bic lighters until i found the Linse Lighter, a brand new lighter that lets you move the base of the flame away from your thumbs when lighting a bong, piece, bubbler, one hitter, candle, or virtually anything else.
> 
> ...


Nice plug buddy


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 22, 2015)

Chem Dawg


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 22, 2015)

TNT Kush


----------



## arctic.sun (Jan 24, 2015)

First post, but long time stalker or RIU. Tonight it will be a pink kush, some mystery strain that I found (insane yield and is a throw back to the 70's sativa), then a blue cheese to finish it up.


----------

